# Interior door panels for 1966 GTO Question



## kgantzer (Jun 14, 2020)

I searched the forum, and could not find answers to some questions. My 1966 GTO (purchased about 5 years ago) came with door panels that had the GTO emblem embedded into the vinyl (aka dielectric). See attached pic of one of my doors. I really like the GTO emblems on the door panels. However, when I look at PUI and Legendary, none of their panels have this embedded area for the GTO emblem.

Question 1: Were the OEM original door panels for the GTO embedded with the GTO emblem (like in my pic), or were they simply attached w/o being embedded?

Question 2: I purchased some door panels (expecting them to have the indent in the vinyl for the emblem to be mounted). But they do not have an embedded area for the GTO emblem. Can these door panels be modified so that the emblems can be embedded? How? And if not, then how are the emblems to be mounted? 

Any details or links to other sources greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The OE panels on the '66 GTO and/or Lemans which used the same did not have a preformed indent for diecast emblems.
The pleats were also more pronounced "puffier" not a flat. 

FWIW here are a few close-ups of my OE panels in my lemans for reference.


----------



## kgantzer (Jun 14, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The OE panels on the '66 GTO and/or Lemans which used the same did not have a preformed indent for diecast emblems.
> The pleats were also more pronounced "puffier" not a flat.
> 
> FWIW here are a few close-ups of my OE panels in my lemans for reference.
> ...


Thanks. Helpful.


----------

